# fluorocarbon quetschen????



## sven_sid (9. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammendaher ich kein passendes thema gefunden habe frage ich jetzt selber!!!

und zwar meine frage ist ich angel auf zander 

binde mir mein stahlforfach selber aber kann ich auch mein fluorocarbon quetschen ???

danke für eure antworten gruß sven


----------



## JerkerHH (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Na klar... 

so lange du das FC nur quetscht und nicht zerquetscht, ist alles gut. 


so ab 0,28-0,30 geht es sehr gut. 


Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## Christian K. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

bei mir komischerweise nicht.
ich mache so immer stinger fertig aber wenn ich fluoro nehme und sie quetsche dannbricht die schnur immer ,mache ich es mit weniger kraft löst sich die hüllse.
quetschzange habe ich auch aber irgendwas klappt da net.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

habs auch mit fc versucht für stinger blieb beim versuch verwende jetzt hm dafür!


----------



## volkerm (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Hallo,

ich habe das auch schon mit Quetschhülsen versucht.
Solange die Belastung linear kommt, ist alles gut.
Kommt, durch Konstruktion oder Tüddel, ein Knicken über die Kante der Hülse, war es das.
Knote lieber.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## jongens (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Fluo Carbon u. Hardmono macht nur Sinn ab einer Größe von 0.40 zu quetschen, weil umso größer die Durchmesser, desto schlechter lassen sie sich knoten.
Was zur Folge hat, das kleinere Durchmesser besser zu knoten sind. #h


----------



## h3nn3 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*



jongens schrieb:


> Fluo Carbon u. Hardmono macht nur Sinn ab einer Größe von 0.40 zu quetschen, weil umso größer die Durchmesser, desto schlechter lassen sie sich knoten.
> Was zur Folge hat, das kleinere Durchmesser besser zu knoten sind. #h



Genau richtig!
Ich quetsche meine Vorfächer ebenfalls. Ab einer Störke von 0,40 geht das wunderbar und es hält auch definitiv. 
Ansonsten halt knoten. 
lg h3nn3


----------



## kosh87 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Genau richtig!
> Ich quetsche meine Vorfächer ebenfalls. Ab einer Störke von 0,40 geht das wunderbar und es hält auch definitiv.
> Ansonsten halt knoten.
> lg h3nn3




Mein 0,55 lässt sich sehr gut quetschen, sogar besser als andere vorfächer wie ich finde. 
Als Größe benutze ich  US-Quetschhülsen Gr.2


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Sinn FC in den Größen zu quetschen. 
Selbst meine 1mm Norwegenvorfächer werden geknotet...


----------



## lahn mann (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*



jongens schrieb:


> Fluo Carbon u. Hardmono macht nur Sinn ab einer Größe von 0.40 zu quetschen, weil umso größer die Durchmesser, desto schlechter lassen sie sich knoten.
> Was zur Folge hat, das kleinere Durchmesser besser zu knoten sind. #h



hy jungs, so habe ich auch die erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Bellaron (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Hey!
Ich habe am anfang auch versucht mit Quetschhülsen zu arbeiten.Aber ich mußte immer feststellen, wenn man zu feste drückt, bricht es meistens.Deshalb verwende ich es erst ab einer Stärke von 0,50mm.Beim Zander oder Barschangeln lieber knoten.Ist echt ärgerlich wenn man einen  Fisch hat, und es reißt, wo es hätte niemals reißen dürfen.Hardmono verwende ich garnicht mehr.Es hat in vielen Tests gegen Fluorocarbon einiges einstecken müssen.Ich nehme beim Hechtangeln Fluorocarbon in einer Stärke zwischen 0,70-0,90mm.Es gibt z.b. von Stren Fluorocarbon von geriengen Durchmessern bis 0,91mm.Ich finde gerade jetzt im Winter ist Fluorocarbon besser als ein dickes Stahl(von der sichtigkeit her).Normal geht beim Hechtangeln nichts über Stahl oder Titan.Wobei den meisten Titan zu teuer ist.Gruß Lars


----------



## Parasol (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Hallo,

was gibt es für einen Grund, Fluoro für Stingerbau für Barsch und Zander zu quetschen? Für Fluoro spricht, dass es im Wasser wegen des Brechungsindex fast unsichtbar ist. Durch 2 Hülsen wird dieser Effekt wieder aufgehoben. Also: entweder knoten oder anderes Vorfachmaterial verwenden.


----------



## kosh87 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was gibt es für einen Grund, Fluoro für Stingerbau für Barsch und Zander zu quetschen? Für Fluoro spricht, dass es im Wasser wegen des Brechungsindex fast unsichtbar ist. Durch 2 Hülsen wird dieser Effekt wieder aufgehoben. Also: entweder knoten oder anderes Vorfachmaterial verwenden.



es geht auch um das vorfach, stinger lasse ich jetzt mal aussen vor. ich benutze auch einen wirbel bzw. snap, dadurch wird doch nicht die plötzlich das vorfach sichtbar. im fluss stört es nicht, in klaren gewässern habe ich da keine erfahrungen. aber bei so einem durchmesser kannst du nichts mehr knoten. und in den meisten gewässern ist der hechtbestand gut, daher rate ich nicht zu fluorocarbon mit geringem durchmesser.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

der dieter isaiasch quetscht auch dünnere schnüre...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2udwWjj2ERo


----------



## micbrtls (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Selbst FC mit 0,65 mm ist knotbar. Achtet aber drauf, das die Schnur nass ist, ansonsten kann es sein, das sich die Tragkraft halbiert. Dünneres FC würde ich nicht quetschen. Hat die Hülse einen kleinen Grad ist die Tragkraft futsch. Kenne auch keinen, der eine normale monofile quetscht. 

Zum Thema Stinger: Dort halte ich von starkem FC ab 0,30 mm nicht wirklich viel. Es schränkt die Beweglichkeit zu sehr ein. Ein dünnes Stahl 7x7 ist dort sinnvoller, da der Köder besser im Wasser läuft. Auch liegt das Stahl so dicht am Körper an, das es der Räuber nicht als Fremdkörper wahr nimmt. Und wer mit leichten Bleiköpfen und Ködern ab 10 cm arbeitet, sollte sich den Sinn oder Unsinn mit Stingern mal überlegen. Zander und Barsche saugen den Köder mit Unterdruck ein. Also sollte der Jighaken so oder so sitzen. Bei schwereren Gewichten macht der Stinger schon mehr Sinn.


----------



## canis777 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: fluorocarbon quetschen????*

Ich auch beim DS nehme lange hülsen ca 1 cm und quetsche mit einer Rundzange aber mit Gefühl. Der Vorteil ist das der Haken sich auf dem FC dreht.

Stinger knote ich oder verwende 7x7 Stahl


----------

